# Video of Ruger LC9



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Stuck this quick video together of my Ruger LC9 at the range. I shot it against my Kahr .380 and my Ruger P345. 25 feet to target.....4 inch circle targets.
Ruger LC9 was the only weapon I shot Sunday, that DID NOT JAM!
I definately need some more practice with the LC9, but at least its FUN to shoot!:thumbup:...and the ammo is cheaper than the .380 and .45!!!!

http://www.vimeo.com/20769118


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

great video Scott, very nice grouping with the p345....


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Another cool video, thanks for posting.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

well done, you are the video king! and an OK shooter...


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

FrankwT said:


> well done, you are the video king! and an OK shooter...


 Thanks!.....I HAVE been shooting video a lot longer than pistols....but in my defense those targets are only 4 inches across, and 25 feet away.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Great video. Accuracy was decent for rapid fire.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

My interest for the LC9 has only increased .

great vid !


----------

